# New to the site. Could REALLY use some help. PLEASE READ.



## Frankytokes (Jul 8, 2011)

I apologize in advance for the fucking NOVEL I'm about to write.

Sup everyone. I recently discovered this site and I think I'm already addicted.
A bit about myself: 19 years of age. Currently living in Norcal. Ive suffered from insomnia since the age of 5. My mom has told me stories of me waking her up at 3am as a toddler and her having no idea how to get me to sleep. These horrible sleep patterns continued til the age of 15 when I discovered the magic of Mary.  I've tried everything from over the counter sleeping pills, melatonin, Ambien, warm milk and NOTHING has compared to cannabis. (with no adverse affects or risk of dependence) I cant shut off my brain when its time to sleep and heavy indicas help me really well. I stopped smoking about a year ago and sure enough, the difficulty sleeping returned.  

I've wanted to join the Air Force since childhood and recently took the plunge, stopped going to school and walked into a recruiting office. (Figuring id ship off soon and eventually return to school with the government paying my way) I took the ASVAB and blew it out of the water. (97th percentile) However, since then I've waited 8 months with NOTHING to show for it, I haven't even taken my physical and joined the DEP. (where ill have to wait another 2-6 months to ship off to basic training). To be completely honest, im fucking tired of waiting and working minimum wage and struggling to make ends meet. When i was a stoner in HS i knew a few people in the dispensary business and had a couple friends who were budtenders. I had the opportunity to see their grow operations and my passion was ignited. So now im at a crossroads. Do i wait it out and join the Air Force (sell my soul for great pay and benefits) and go on unable to sleep. Or go back to school and get my MMJ rec and grow... and if i get good enough sell some product to a dispensary and help pay my way through school (im being realistic here, i know im not gonna be rolling in cash... but i think i could make enough to cover the cost of growing and maybe help with rent/books.)

I could really use some advice here and i am truly grateful for any of you who take the time to read this.

TLDR; 19. been waiting to join the AF for a long fucking time, working minimum wage to make ends meet till i ship out. should i keep waiting and follow through, or go back to school, get my MMJ rec and GROW .


----------



## chemi (Jul 9, 2011)

In my honest opinion, you should go back to school, get what you need THEN consider the USAF. You're still young enjoy yourself!

Who knows, with qualifications, you could have a foothold into a further rank within the USAF.


----------



## Frankytokes (Jul 9, 2011)

hrmmm. If i go back to school and knock out 48 units I can enter the service as an e3. nice pay bump... but if i do go back to school id wanna grow. If i get my mmj rec i think my chances with the military are kinda fucked. :T


----------



## BadAndy (Jul 11, 2011)

honestly id go get a real job and when you get to the point your ready to retire and have a nice pension or w/e start growing. dont waste your youth.


----------



## potbellyshelly (Jul 12, 2011)

Tough decision.... it's kinda 50/50 in my opinion. I went into the USAF at 18. (My entire life I wanted to join the military)

GOOD points: A great experience (plus, you'll meet lifelong friends)..... If you stay in long enough, they pay for school.... You could learn some great work skills.... Good benefits..... you'll get laid alot, but wrap your shit up because military has the highest rates for std's.

BAD points: The pay is shitty...... You might get stuck in some boring ass job..... You lose your freedom/individuality (ie: no calling in late or sick to work, strict dress code, etc.).... You could get sent to a war zone and get injured or dead..... 

P.S. Why are you having to wait for the physical?


----------



## potbellyshelly (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, military = no weed, but lots of booze.


----------



## Frankytokes (Jul 13, 2011)

potbellyshelly said:


> Tough decision.... it's kinda 50/50 in my opinion. I went into the USAF at 18. (My entire life I wanted to join the military)
> 
> GOOD points: A great experience (plus, you'll meet lifelong friends)..... If you stay in long enough, they pay for school.... You could learn some great work skills.... Good benefits..... you'll get laid alot, but wrap your shit up because military has the highest rates for std's.
> 
> ...


*
Well I thought I needed a waiver for something when I really didn't. I was cleared by MEPS to take my physical TWICE and my recruiter wouldn't let me go, saying I needed that waiver. My original recruiter ended up leaving his station and transferring to different district without even telling me. Now i find out from my new recruiter that I never really needed that waiver and could've been in the DEP 6 months ago. I just talked to him yesterday and he tells me he resubmitted my application and that I was disqualified by the CMO at MEPS (odd when its been cleared twice before). SOOOOO, now I gotta wait for my application to go all the way up to the surgeon general for clearance. (I've had two minor surgeries and an allergy to penicillin, I guess the Chief med officer didnt like that) Im gonna be moving back home within the next couple months and goin back to school while I wait for this shit to clear. (could take months) Im not even really sure i wanna join anymore, its been such a long bullshit-soaked process that i think its kinda discouraged me.

I think I've made my decision... Im gonna go back to school. Maybe the Chief medical officer was right. I would never tell the military this, but I had bad asthma as a kid... had bronchitis twice and pneumonia once. I have a fucked up right knee that hurts pretty often (particularly when I run/jump alot) AND i previously had a hernia which was repaired... which could reopen if i strain myself too hard.... Damn, I'm falling apart -.-
*


----------



## cypress green (Jul 14, 2011)

know wot,go back 2 school cus thats the best yrs,dont waste ur youth,get the papers u need,y not do both,hav sum1 u trust 2 runGROWS. better still,roll 1,smoke it & list pro's & cons & weigh em up,but schools best,weed can wait,time and school cant,get wots important done 1st b4 weed,try both but work more on study,thats not covered in a blurry haze.


----------

